# Smoking on Weber Genesis



## chrisf (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All,

New to the forum, and super excited to explore the world of smoking.  I currently have a weber genesis and have toyed around with smoking ribs using a smoker box and some wood chips, but was only able to get around 30 min of smoke.  I just ordered the A-Maze-N Tube Smoker, due to positive reviews, hoping it will give me more smoke time.

However, the other problem I had, was I couldnt get the grill to hold <250 degrees.  I had the far left burner on the lowest setting and put the meat on the far right, but it still cooked a bit faster than I wanted, and too fast for things like brisket and pork butts.  Anyone have any tips on how to get it down lower?  Any neat tricks?

Thanks!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Would you drop by roll call so evryone can give you a proper SMF welcome.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dewetha (Jul 29, 2013)

i finding that on a gas grill, following recipes and techniques for the 275 to 350 range is easier to cook. i have an older genesis that does ok nice even temp no wind days.

good luck and happy smoking


----------

